# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  تعلم الكاراتية فى المنزل

## هيثم الفقى

تعلم رياضة الكاراتية وهى احدى رياضات الدفاع عن النفس , قم بتحميل البرنامج من هنا

----------

